# Did You Ever Have A Cal Vet Loan?



## Lon (Sep 28, 2017)

I was newly married with one child on the way, a Korean War Vet and eligible for a number of GI Home Loans, but the 3% loan for my first home as a California Veteran was just too good to pass up. A Yellow & White $18,000 three bed 3 bath home in Napa, Ca. with two car garage and fireplace for $76 dollars a month.Can you believe that? A year later I applied for a Home Improvement Loan to build a Family Room and patio. I remember asking my wife. Do you think we can handle the new payment of $86 a month?


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 28, 2017)

Got one right now, had a Calvet loan on another house previously.


----------

